# short tale on bearded dragon HELP



## 02thompson (Jun 1, 2009)

i hav 2 dragons male n female but the male has a stumpy tale wot is the couse ov thisas all my other dragons hav pefectly normall advice would be good cheers


----------



## crow (May 27, 2007)

It will probably have been bitten off when it was a baby. It happens a lot when they are kept in large groups. Dealers lists quite often have "stumpy tailed" at a slightly cheaper price.

Does not affect them in any way though.


----------



## Armed_with_a_mind (Apr 20, 2009)

I agree sounds like its just been chomped off by another dragon as a baby, shouldn't cause any probs at all


----------



## 02thompson (Jun 1, 2009)

*dragons*

cheers a thought it will ov made the price drop a bit lyk so if a want 2 mate him will the babys hav stumps ????


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

If you do breed the babies wont be born with stumped tails. Tail loss is a husbandry problem. Either tail nips or retained shed problem.


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Which is why its so important to have the correct set up, lots of veg and tons of live food.
This is where it gets expensive, you not only need a viv for each of your adults but also a viv for the first lot of hatclings, then when they start growing you need to seperate the smaller ones .. by this time your second! batch is hatching so a viv for them ... then of course there is the third batch to hatch just as your starting to sell the bigger ones of the first batch ... but of course you've held a few back because they are small ... so whats that now? 4-5 vivs?

Wouldnt be my cup of tea personally. Would rather rehome one of the hundreds of beardies up and down the country in rescue centres desperate for a home because everyone seems to breed them for the sake of it.

A.


----------



## snakequeen (Apr 17, 2009)

My male has a stumpy tail but thats cos it hadto be amputated due to being bitten by my female and he got an infection that was killing his tail
Dont affect him in any way tho


----------

